# Facebook is using you



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

Το θέμα είναι πασίγνωστο και ο τίτλος είναι πιασάρικος (NYT), αφού το άρθρο δεν αφορά μόνο το Facebook. Έχει πάντως ενδιαφέρον, π.χ.:

Stereotyping is alive and well in data aggregation. Your application for credit could be declined not on the basis of your own finances or credit history, but on the basis of aggregate data — what other people whose likes and dislikes are similar to yours have done. If guitar players or divorcing couples are more likely to renege on their credit-card bills, then the fact that you’ve looked at guitar ads or sent an e-mail to a divorce lawyer might cause a data aggregator to classify you as less credit-worthy. When an Atlanta man returned from his honeymoon, he found that his credit limit had been lowered to $3,800 from $10,800. The switch was not based on anything he had done but on aggregate data. A letter from the company told him, “Other customers who have used their card at establishments where you recently shopped have a poor repayment history with American Express.” 

και έχει και δύο καινούργιες για μένα λέξεις:

redlining (της μόδας είναι οι κόκκινες γραμμές!...) και weblining.


----------



## nickel (Feb 7, 2012)

And I Kindled it. Καλημέρα. Έχω φτιάξει κι εγώ δική μου σημασία για το ρήμα. Σημαίνει ότι πήγα στο άρθρο, πάτησα την επιλογή που έχουν στις εφημερίδες να τυπωθεί, διάλεξα σαν εκτυπωτή το Adobe, στο Adobe έβαλα στα Default settings και στο Page Size την επιλογή AZW (μάλλον δική μου, custom), που αντιστοιχεί στις διαστάσεις του Kindle, και το κείμενο σώθηκε σε ειδικό φάκελο για τα αρχεία που ρίχνω στο Kindle. Πλέον, πολλές από τις εφημερίδες διαβάζονται σε πολύ αναπαυτικές στάσεις, αλλά χωρίς το χρούτσου χρούτσου.


----------



## Costas (Feb 7, 2012)

Μετά τον γούγλη λοιπόν, ο κίντλης; Γουγλάρω/έρνω/ίζω, κιντλάρω/έρνω/ίζω. Καλημέρα.


----------

